# Sad news



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

HI there,

Those who have seen my avtar will notice that George the spaniel is perkily portraide next to the flowers in the garden. Unfortunately, after 12 years of complete devotion to my wife and myself he had to be put to sleep because of a tumour in his liver. As a spaniel he is irreplacable and as a companion he was the absolute tops. He travelled about 45000 miles in our motorhome and his favourite spot was the sausage stall in Saises when we went skiing. He always remembered exactly where it was. As we are dog lovers we have had to find another friend which will never replace him but will, I am sure, fill a hole in our lives. Welcome Stanley our new Lhasa Apso who comes from Caterick in North Yorkshire. He is a little gem and at 12 weeks already sleeps through the night and has his own special spot under the Lshape setees in the van. He will be looking forward to the Western Motorhome show at Malvern so he should be ready to give the Yorkies a run for their money. :wink: 

Keep em waxed............. Ned


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

George will fill your life with happy memories and although Stanley will never replace him, I'm sure he'll fill your life with mischief and love. 

So sorry for your loss. Run free George. 

Can we see a photo of Stanley?
Lesley


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Rest in Peace George.
I liked the sausage stall story.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Eveninig all,


450000 Miles thats some mileage they do think its fun travelling obout.



nortm


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dogs*

Hello,

What a positive post after such a loss.

I would love to have time for a Dog again.

Our last one lasted 17 magic years. He used to sit patiently by my side at the table at dinner. Took me weeks to stop the habit of going to sneak him meat scraps from my plate.

RIP George and Hope you take Stanley to the Sausage Stall.

TM


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear about George. 

Welcome to motorhoming Stanley. (Love the name!)


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Sorry hear of your loss, from his portrait he looks similar to our Henry in my Avatar, you have done the right thing in filling the hole he has left straight away.

Charlie


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of George and I know he will never be replaced but I am sure young Stanley will help to ease the heartache,he sounds like a lovely little chap.
Our old Chocolate lab is now 15years old and each day I see him failing a little more but he is not ready to say goodbye just yet.
I cannot imagine going out in the Motorhome without Charlie as,like George, he has covered many miles with us and is well know in the various pubs he has visited!
Welcome Stanley and I am sure he will love the very exciting Motorhoming life in front of him!


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry about the sad news of George. You are right you cannot replace a pet, but you can add to the lovely memories by watching the antics of a new puppy/kitten etc. I defy anyone who loves dogs/cats not to smile when a new pet explores new people and homes and learns to trust their new master........should that be slave? :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Never forget George, but do enjoy Stanley.

Run free at the Bridge George.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear George is no longer with us Ned run free little man at the bridge.

As to Stanley giving the yorkies a run for there money at Malvern I wouldn't bank on it as we are not down to be there :lol: but then you never know we might appear at some stage, stranger things have happened so keep your eyes peeled Stanley 8O 




Jacquie


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sorry to hear about George, but welcome to Stanley. Loved the sausage story too. 
What a distance George has travelled, he must have enjoyed your trips. I've been surprised how my two elderly dogs have taken to the motorhome and just settle down quietly on the floor and wait to see where we are going this time. One of the dogs wanted to come and sit on Mikes feet when he was driving which caused a few problems!!


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear that--

RIP George--run free at the bridge 

And a warm welcome to Stanley may you have many happy times

Anne


----------



## zack (Jun 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear about George, having lost Loki last week we have done what we said what we wouldnt do, went out and replaced him with a 9 week old Jack Russell called Bronx. Hope Stanley settles in with you and gives you as much pleasure as George.
Chris


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

So sorry to hear about George, but you are, of course, absolutely right to ease your grief by giving Stanley such a loving, experienced home. Hope to meet him at Malvern  
As you will see from my other post, we too have new additions.
-H


----------

